# ETEC vs Suzuki 4 stoke 60 hp



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Ordering a skiff and vacillating on engines. Manufacturer is recommending an ETEC 60 and offering good price. Was going that direction but everyone I talk with over the last couple months has at least one ETEC horror to tell me. 

Seems like everyone either loves or hates them (or loves to hate them...). They know someone or have had one that was a lemon. Others can't say enough good things. If I don't go ETEC (which has a warranty shop right by me) I am going Suzuki as there is also a warranty dealer close by and good weight to power ratio. Going to cost and additional $500. I'm kinda topped out cost wise already but doable. I don't need to go crazy fast. I just want something that is going to be reliable. Any opinions? (Like there is a lack of opinions on here).

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a etec 60 and have had ZERO issues. Great motor IMO


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

E-Tec always under 100hp


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Both are nice motors and you can't go wrong with either one. I prefer the E-Tec (on my 4th one) for its light weight, minimal maintenance, and two stroke torque. Most all of the bugs have been figured out and since the introduction of the new style injectors in late '08, they are pretty trouble free as long as you feed them clean fuel.
The sixty makes a true 68 HP and has similar performance to the F70 in my experience from running identical skiffs with both motors. Your fuel consumption will be a wash and if you run the XD100 you'll find that oil "consumption" is about the same as well. You just don't have to dispose of used oil and filters  Also there are no valves, belts or chains to adjust.
Another benefit of the E-Tec that gets overlooked is that it can be pull started in an emergency with a dead battery.
One thing some people find annoying with the Evinrude is that it vibrates at idle especially if you have the speed turned way down like I do (600rpms). It goes away instantly as you bump up to 900 rpm.......just a characteristic of a twin.
In the end you have to look at the quality your local dealers and the warranty you can get as well. ( I have 6 years on my 60). Just my opinions.....hope it's helpful.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

3 E-Tecs in the family ranging from 1 -1/2, 3, and 4 years old.  a 40, a 50, and a 60.  No issues at all with any of them except a bent tilt lever on the one that's 4 years old.. caused by operator error, and to the best of my knowledge replaced free of charge.  By now you probably already know all three are built on the same platform.. only computer chip and tuning differences.  Mine (the 40) idles very smooth.. no vibration whatsoever.  Has never taken more than a nano-second to start.  Great gas economy.. uses very little oil.  Good to have a Platinum dealer nearby, but have not needed service yet.  Factory support and response with regard to questions has been quick and complete.  I had a Merc and a Yamaha before the E-tec.. good engines too, (well.. the Merc had it's moments) but to tell you the truth, I would buy another E-Tec tomorrow if I was having another boat built.


----------



## PLAYIN_HOOKY (Nov 12, 2013)

1x more for the Etec , I have the 60 on my BT and love it. It sips fuel and barely burns oil I also use the xd 100. Good Luck


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I ran the 60 e tech very hard on the first bohemian factory demo boat and it never once skipped a beat. Ever. it had nowhere near the power of the F 70. wide open on the etec 60 was cruise with the


70. I could make to etec boat fast but the
holeshot suffered. I am rigging the current boat with the Suzuki 60. this 
boat is almost 150 pounds lighter so it won't be a fair comparison.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

It will be good to hear your thoughts and performance numbers with the Suzuki. They make a nice product. Also looking forward to seeing your new light Bohemian.
I have to defer to your experience with the F70. Just comparing the performance on friend's boats without knowing how they are propped, setup, fuel load etc is not really very scientific.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW - thanks for the overnight insights. Seems like some real ETEC fans. I like the idea of more torque, light weight, extra horsepower, great electrical output, less maintenance, and good to go out of the box. I just got spooked by too many people giving me some version of their "ETEC horror story". Maybe it was mostly early iterations of the engine technology. Thanks again for input. 

If anyone else has insight, would love to hear it!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a 40 ETEC and it is going on 2yrs old and never had any issues with it. Runs great and sips fuel and oil. I have heard horror stories but it was for the bigger motors and when they first came out.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm partial to the Zuk I'm really liking mine.

A previous poster mentioned actual HP, The EPA has dyno numbers on most outboards you just got to dig through a massive spreadsheet, what I've found after some sorting, these numbers are at the prop.

DF60A Suzuki [email protected]
Mercury 1A60 [email protected]
Yamaha F60 [email protected]
Honda BF60A [email protected]
E65WD [email protected]
They have a E65 listed as their test mule for Evinrude not a 60 HP might explain the higher HP number as stated above.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreed, the shop you trade with is very important. I have a 90 etec on a 18ft skiff: quiet, fuel mizer, changed to a new factory recommended prop, even better than the OEM. The only thing I'll change is the motor oil from 100 down to 60, it will save in the long run. Run mine on regular octane.

I had a sukuki 90 hp on my last 18ft boat and never could get the oil injection regulated, it was under warranty when it was tradded. Constantly fouled plugs. 

(My fishing crowd wouldn't have anything but a yamaha, they're snobbish about all _their gear_, never care when they borrow mine).


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe most of the ETEC "horror" stories you may have heard were from several years ago before Bomadier took over, re-engineered, and re-designed.   I read nothing but favorable reviews of their current products when doing my research before buying mine in August of 2012... but I did find some pretty nasty stories from the late 1990's.  ETEC is a whole 'nuther smoke now, and IMO worthy of your consideration.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

> I believe most of the ETEC "horror" stories you may have heard were from several years ago before Bomadier took over, re-engineered, and re-designed.   I read nothing but favorable reviews of their current products when doing my research before buying mine in August of 2012... but I did find some pretty nasty stories from the late 1990's.  ETEC is a whole 'nuther smoke now, and IMO worthy of your consideration.


no - definitely heard horror stories on some recent ETECS 25 - 90 hp.  To the point where people have said DON'T get one...

Seems like consensus here is the ETEC is a really good engine. I've aways heard if you get a good one, they are awesome and everyone loves them.  But if you get a bad one, they can be a nightmare to get straightened out.  Doesn't seem to be the case here.  Thanks for info guys.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.etecownersgroup.com/


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

They are all good and they are all bad, BOMBARDIER RECREATIONAL PRODUCTS was always the ones that produce the Etech engines, before BRP bought OMC, OMC produced an engine called a FITCH but believe me they are 2 different engines. 

Like others have said, make your choice by the dealer you will be using to service your engine and the specs on the engine like weight, features etc.


----------



## Jal78 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Gang, I am new to microskiff but used a lot of information posted on here when selecting my boat. Thank you. I have a bit of a disaster of an etec. I have a 2013 60 hp on a flats skiff and upon delivery and wet test for approximately an hour of running the engine shut down. Turns out the main wiring harness (mws harness) had a bad spot. Towed back to the dock. 4 days in the shop and sitting in a hotel 1200 miles from home. Ran it in the lake for a bit to ensure it was back and running before heading out for my next fishing trip. 2 days into trip number 2 the motor continually went into safe mode showing "no oil" E-Tec support said to prime the engine which worked for approximately 15 minutes and then back to safe mode, where it remained. Towed back to the dock once again, this time I was approximately 15 or 20 miles out in the Louisiana marsh. Back to the mechanic, oil pump was not plugged in completely and had finally worked loose. Something like 63 misfires in 16 hours of runtime. Trip 3 was a one day trip and no issues to speak of. Trip 4, on the second day, while launching the boat, dead. Turns out the starter had twisted and sheared the bolts that go through it. In the shop now. 4 times out, 3 times stranded with a 2013 motor. 

I did a lot of research on these engines and know many people praise them as tough and reliable. Even the mechanics that have worked on it seem to be surprised. I must say that I am less than satisfied with Evinrude's responsiveness to this matter as all I have been told is take it to the mechanic and we will talk after. There have not been any talks after yet....


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

> Hi Gang, I am new to microskiff but used a lot of information posted on here when selecting my boat.  Thank you.  I have a bit of a disaster of an etec.   I have a 2013 60 hp on a flats skiff and upon delivery and wet test for approximately an hour of running the engine shut down.  Turns out the main wiring harness (mws harness) had a bad spot.  Towed back to the dock.  4 days in the shop and sitting in a hotel 1200 miles from home.  Ran it in the lake for a bit to ensure it was back and running before heading out for my next fishing trip.  2 days into trip number 2 the motor continually went into safe mode showing "no oil" E-Tec support said to prime the engine which worked for approximately 15 minutes and then back to safe mode, where it remained.  Towed back to the dock once again, this time I was approximately 15 or 20 miles out in the Louisiana marsh.  Back to the mechanic, oil pump was not plugged in completely and had finally worked loose.  Something like 63 misfires in 16 hours of runtime.  Trip 3 was a one day trip and no issues to speak of.  Trip 4, on the second day, while launching the boat, dead.  Turns out the starter had twisted and sheared the bolts that go through it.  In the shop now.  4 times out, 3 times stranded with a 2013 motor.
> 
> I did a lot of research on these engines and know many people praise them as tough and reliable.  Even the mechanics that have worked on it seem to be surprised.  I must say that I am less than satisfied with Evinrude's responsiveness to this matter as all I have been told is take it to the mechanic and we will talk after.  There have not been any talks after yet....


This is the kind of stuff I keep hearing about...I like so many things about the ETEC but this stuff scares me. I always hear if you get a good one, you are in but if you get a bad one watch out. You are in for a long haul....Decisions /Decisions.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe these types of problems can happen with any make or model but I've never bought a new engine before. Would love to avoid the drama


----------



## Jal78 (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess it is possible to see this from any manufacturer. I posted this same topic on the etec owners forum, which is nothing more than an etec commercial btw, and everyone pretty much said you just need to get the bugs worked out of a new motor. Seriously??? I work in manufacturing and understand things get out the door that shouldn't, but to think you have to spend the first 6 months of ownership working out the bugs, I'm not buying it.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had the opportunity to be on 2 of the exact same boat 1 with a 60 zuki and 1 with 60 etec side by side in the water....60 zuki faster on top end by a very little margin....60 zuki faster on hole shot by a good margin

I have also seen a brand new 60 etec blow up on day two of running it


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have seen Zukes, Yamaha, Mercs, and Etechs blow up with in the 1st hour of running a brand new engine. :'( 

Any of the 4 major brands all make good engines and any of them can have problems. 

The guy with the bad wiring harness it was probably damaged by the boat manufacture when installed, and if they had a good pre-delv inspection they would have noticed the oil pump plug was not plugged in correctly. Now the starter twisting and shearing the bolts, that's a new one for me not even sure how that could happen, but then again I have seen lots of things that will make you scratch your head!  

Length of warranty and dealer support would be my 2 biggest factors in buying a new engine. 

BTW if you buy an engine from X dealer then take it to Y dealer for support don't get mad if your not on the top of the priority list when things go wrong. 

Just my .02, but then again what do I know.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> I have had the opportunity to be on 2 of the exact same boat 1 with a 60 zuki and 1 with 60 etec side by side in the water....60 zuki faster on top end by a very little margin....60 zuki faster on hole shot by a good margin
> 
> I have also seen a brand new 60 etec blow up on day two of running it


I got similar information from water tests done by ECC prior to buying my Caimen, it goes against popular belief, but my skiff jumps out of the water with a 15P 3B.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Both are good motors and I've owned an etec 115 (earlier model) and it always had a minimal miss around 2200rpm but it was so small it never caused a problem and the dealer couldn't figure it out to save their life. But none the less the motor never had a hiccup besides that. Personally I would buy the suzuki. I hated fourstokes forever because I liked the 2 stroke torque and weight but 4 strokes have come a LONG way and most now weight the same as their 2 stroke counterparts. And with variable cam timing they have plenty of low end and high end torque, and are a zero oil loss system unlike a 2 stroke. Every bit of oil you put into your oil tank ends up in the river one way or another with a 2 stroke, even if they are running 100:1. Believe me, in less than 10 years there will be absolutly zero new 2 strokes for sale. Times are a changin'


----------



## Jal78 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I have seen Zukes, Yamaha, Mercs, and Etechs blow up with in the 1st hour of running a brand new engine. :'(
> 
> Any of the 4 major brands all make good engines and any of them can have problems.
> 
> ...


Creek, the motor was run at the factory and then again after set up. It also ran fine during a lengthy wet testing. It was about the 4th time of shutting down the engine after all of this it decided not to start back up. The oil plug issue came about after 16 hours or so without even a warning. Even the Evinrude tech on the phone said sometimes that connection is not done properly and may be the source of the problem. He was right. As for the starter, who knows. It's still in the shop. 

Also agree, regardless of what brand you buy, make sure there is a solid support network. That is worth its weight in gold. However, I will say that I have not had a bad experience at the 2 shops the boat has been to.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I read somewhere on the first page that the timing chain has to be adjusted. Not true. The TC on the new Suzuki 60 is self adjusting. By the way, they have the best tiller I have ever seen on an engine. It even has a tach built in. I am going with a Honda 50 on my skiff but I thought long and hard about the Suzuki. It has a lot of great technology and they are now coming with a 6 year warranty. At 229lbs they are very light as well.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

906Redfish.. That does suck. I'll stick with my family's success with E-TECs and my statement that I'd buy another tomorrow.. but if Bombardier in fact turned out a lemon, they should fester up a replacement.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

> Hi Gang, I am new to microskiff but used a lot of information posted on here when selecting my boat.  Thank you.  I have a bit of a disaster of an etec.   I have a 2013 60 hp on a flats skiff and upon delivery and wet test for approximately an hour of running the engine shut down.  Turns out the main wiring harness (mws harness) had a bad spot.  Towed back to the dock.  4 days in the shop and sitting in a hotel 1200 miles from home.  Ran it in the lake for a bit to ensure it was back and running before heading out for my next fishing trip.  2 days into trip number 2 the motor continually went into safe mode showing "no oil" E-Tec support said to prime the engine which worked for approximately 15 minutes and then back to safe mode, where it remained.  Towed back to the dock once again, this time I was approximately 15 or 20 miles out in the Louisiana marsh.  Back to the mechanic, oil pump was not plugged in completely and had finally worked loose.  Something like 63 misfires in 16 hours of runtime.  Trip 3 was a one day trip and no issues to speak of.  Trip 4, on the second day, while launching the boat, dead.  Turns out the starter had twisted and sheared the bolts that go through it.  In the shop now.  4 times out, 3 times stranded with a 2013 motor.
> 
> I did a lot of research on these engines and know many people praise them as tough and reliable.  Even the mechanics that have worked on it seem to be surprised.  I must say that I am less than satisfied with Evinrude's responsiveness to this matter as all I have been told is take it to the mechanic and we will talk after.  There have not been any talks after yet....



Sorry to hear of your misfortune with your motor, I know how frustrating that can be. I had a wiring screw up on one of my earlier boats with an E-Tec and it was a big headache........all caused by the person that installed the motor.
I'm guessing that may be the case with yours, rarely do multiple unrelated things go wrong with any motor, and certainly not within a few hours of one another. I would bet that the rigger pinched/pulled/tweeked your wiring harness and the oil pump didn't get plugged in properly following the ensuing repair. Starter bolts don't shear off unless they are loose......did they remove the starter to access your harness?
Obviously I'm just guessing here..........

Anyway it's a bummer you're having issues and I hope you enjoy your rig once it's sorted out. If you don't get on the water soon, call BRP customer service again, they are usually very good about helping out.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

With whats out there id also consider the Honda due to the weight . How due the Suzuki hold up in the salt if properly sprayed and flushed ? A recent post by a mechanic said they didn't like salt.There all dogs with the e tec being a dog even though a 2 stroke because of weight and lower unit,there all good on fuel with a lot of complicated electronics but what can you do that's what is available now ill stick with my older 50hp merc any day as long as i can. Thanks


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

906Redfish, keep us posted on what Etec and your certified Etec repair shop do for you. That sounds like a horrible set of circumstances that would have caused be to blow a gasket!


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

906Redfish, keep us posted on what Etec and your certified Etec repair shop do for you. That sounds like a horrible set of circumstances that would have caused be to blow a gasket!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

906redfish's ETEC story is almost exactly the same as my experience with a brand new Mercury 60. .. although other's swear by them.  I will admit that after 3 failures on the first 3 voyages (one that left me stranded out the inlet) Mercury and the dealer found and fixed the problems, and all was well for the next 3 years.  Next boat had a 2007 Yamaha..no problems.. Current boat has an early 2013 ETEC..(purchased late 2012) no problems. 

Redfish.. Do let us know how this ends up for you..


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a 75 etec 2005. Two injectors in 7 years under warranty, great engine. In the eighth year the computer shelled out.

Bob


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

Was the Suzuki the A model or new AV with 2.42:1 gear ratio??


> I have had the opportunity to be on 2 of the exact same boat 1 with a 60 zuki and 1 with 60 etec side by side in the water....60 zuki faster on top end by a very little margin....60 zuki faster on hole shot by a good margin
> 
> I have also seen a brand new 60 etec blow up on day two of running it


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> Was the Suzuki the A model or new AV with 2.42:1 gear ratio??
> 
> 
> > I have had the opportunity to be on 2 of the exact same boat 1 with a 60 zuki and 1 with 60 etec side by side in the water....60 zuki faster on top end by a very little margin....60 zuki faster on hole shot by a good margin
> ...


This was approx a year ago so I do not believe it was the newer model.


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

This is great data! Will you share the link for where it resides on the EPA website?


> I'm partial to the Zuk I'm really liking mine.
> 
> A previous poster mentioned actual HP, The EPA has dyno numbers on most outboards you just got to dig through a massive spreadsheet, what I've found after some sorting, these numbers are at the prop.
> 
> ...


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/certdata.htm#marinesi

The information is in the 2007-2011 certification excel. Its good info for propping your skiff too.


Hope this helps


----------

